# Bathroom vanity redo



## lrr (Nov 27, 2006)

We have done a lot of remodeling in the past couple years, and I tried my hand at redoing a vanity -- new top with ceramic tile, and edged in walnut. The vanity is actually alder, but I didn't realize it until I redid the old bathroom trim in alder, ripping out the old pine that never matched the cabinet and doors. (No wonder!)

Anyway, the walnut looks nice, and blends nicely with the dark alder vanity, and the new alder baseboards and door casings. I used 3/4" plywood for new counter base, and tile is some new tile I found at Home Depot, and it was pretty cheap ($50 or so for counter and backsplash around two sides). I didn't have a tile cutter, so I used a Dremel with diamond blade to trim the few tiles that needed trimming.


----------



## dlane6110 (Dec 30, 2005)

lrr said:


> We have done a lot of remodeling in the past couple years, and I tried my hand at redoing a vanity -- new top with ceramic tile, and edged in walnut. The vanity is actually alder, but I didn't realize it until I redid the old bathroom trim in alder, ripping out the old pine that never matched the cabinet and doors. (No wonder!)
> 
> Anyway, the walnut looks nice, and blends nicely with the dark alder vanity, and the new alder baseboards and door casings. I used 3/4" plywood for new counter base, and tile is some new tile I found at Home Depot, and it was pretty cheap ($50 or so for counter and backsplash around two sides). I didn't have a tile cutter, so I used a Dremel with diamond blade to trim the few tiles that needed trimming.


Nice job.


----------



## lrr (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks! I've finally been able to spend some time on "regular" woodworking -- hope to post a picture of a china cabinet I'm building now for a Christmas present.


----------

